# Special Overdrive - not really loving it?



## cgmason1986 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just finished another build! This time I did the Special Overdrive. It looks great (to me) but there is a fizzy top end as the notes decay. Is this typical for this pedal? Any idea what modifications you would do to help smooth this out? My other dumble-eque pedal build (zendrive) doesn't have that issue, but I know the gain structures are set up differently. The only variance from the build docs that I made was to use a low noise 2N5088 (BC549 eq.) instead of the BC548B that was spec'd. Datasheets look basically equivalent, I did remember to flip them 180 degrees.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 12, 2021)

Is that old school cloth covered push back wire?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 12, 2021)

You could tack on Mark Hammer's SWTC (Stupidly Wonderful Tone Control, see Orman's AMZ pages and DIYSB threads about it). https://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=35047.0

Aion has a good variation on the Flare...





Another idea...
Mod the switch so it's an on-off-on, and put *two* caps *after* it — one cap per side: stock 470n/nc/1u or whatever ...


----------



## jubal81 (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like it's basically a Tubescreamer with the feedback diodes lifted and more lower frequencies added back in. It's the opamp clipping. I'd recommend using a A500K gain pot and a pair of clipping diodes across C5.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 12, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Is that old school cloth covered push back wire?


But of course! I use it for all my builds. I've got a bunch leftover from doing pickup/pot wiring and it's so nice to not have to strip wire, it's pre-tinned, and it holds its shape.


----------



## giovanni (Jul 12, 2021)

Do you have a sound clip you can upload? What you hear may be totally normal: I have Gladio and there is definitely a sizzle in the top end when you dig in hard on the strings. I actually quite like it. You can also try picking more gently or using the volume knob to see if it goes away.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 12, 2021)

No sound clip - but I definitely think it is normal after listening to a couple demos of the original Dumbloid and examples of different kinds of clipping. Just don't think it's for me. On the plus side, if it is for you then this thing sounds exactly like the original - based on the demos I'm watching.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, that ugly decay is typical for this circuit. Never understood the crazy hype that surrounds the Dumbloid


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 12, 2021)

cgmason1986 said:


> No sound clip - but I definitely think it is normal after listening to a couple demos of the original Dumbloid and examples of different kinds of clipping. Just don't think it's for me. On the plus side, if it is for you then this thing sounds exactly like the original - based on the demos I'm watching



it’s a popular drive so I bet you won’t be out of pocket if you flip it.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 14, 2021)

I love building pedals but really there are very, very few I end up using consistently. I end up with a small group of favourites that get all the play. And those favourites are generally quite modified by the time they become a fixture on my board. That's just how it is. As JamieJ says you can probably sell any pedals you don't like easily enough. After a while you get guys pestering your for a new hit...


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 14, 2021)

I used MC33172N in mine and love it


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 14, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I love building pedals but really there are very, very few I end up using consistently. I end up with a small group of favourites that get all the play. And those favourites are generally quite modified by the time they become a fixture on my board. That's just how it is. As JamieJ says you can probably sell any pedals you don't like easily enough. After a while you get guys pestering your for a new hit...


Thanks, that's probably what I'll end up doing after shooting them out. Do you just use reverb for that or is there a better spot for handmade stuff?


----------



## HamishR (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh I don't sell anything online. I just happen to know people from playing. Where I live there are one or two players who are particularly gear-oriented and they'll sometimes grab some pedals from me to try and then see someone else who will want to buy a pedal they borrowed. They keep in touch on FB and places like that too. I can't stand FB so am totally out of touch in that realm. But a lot of gear gets bought and sold by word of mouth here. If I want to sell a guitar I'll sometimes mention it to a guy I know and he'll put the word out... It's a cool system!


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 15, 2021)

Alright so I modded the pedal and added a symmetric clipping section and asymmetric clipping section on a toggle switch and now this pedal has come alive. Symmetric clipping with the LED's just smooths out those fizzy decays, and then the asymmetric clipping with the zener diodes gives a nice compression and more distortion, I put this in the modifications page if anyone is curious. One of the guys sells PCB's to add this type of circuit, but I just wanted to try to make my own, and honestly surprised at how easy it was! First time using stripboard and first time modding a pedal.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 16, 2021)

Congrats on turning your pedal into something unique and special to you!






HamishR said:


> Oh I don't sell anything online. I just happen to know people from playing. Where I live there are one or two players who are particularly gear-oriented and they'll sometimes grab some pedals from me to try and then see someone else who will want to buy a pedal they borrowed. They keep in touch on FB and places like that too. I can't stand FB so am totally out of touch in that realm. But a lot of gear gets bought and sold by word of mouth here. If I want to sell a guitar I'll sometimes mention it to a guy I know and he'll put the word out... It's a cool system!



PPCB-NEWS EXCLUSIVE:
A look inside the Gear Mafia of Perth.

"I know a guy..."


----------

